# woo hoo



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I just reserved tickets for Bruce Cockburn for tomorrow night ( OCT 17th) in Belleville.

Wife picked up tickets last week for Elton John in Montreal on Nov 11th.

and Jim Cuddy is in Belleville on October 27th,

just some good listening coming my way.


----------



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

I may be abit off but it seems like about 35 years since I seen bruce live with i think lighthouse at the u of t, Im sure he will be worth the price of admission.


----------

